
Seth Godin on marketing - jaekwon
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2009/07/seth-godins-talk-from-business-of-software-2008.html
======
jaekwon
The talk is ok, he talks about how to sell a product (that may solve a problem
that noone knows exists, so people may not know that they want) by integrating
marketing into the product (using the product means spreading the word).

I wonder whether the Business of Software conference is worth my 2K.

